# Unidentified Albino



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

I have had this Albino he is the "Boss" of my tank his shape is similar to the Melanochromis Auratus and i have one of these in my tank and he seems to leave it alone i dont have a pic on the web i can link but i have some in my HD His body looks almost pink and his fins look blue I can e-mail you a picture if you can help me


----------



## M.A. Mir (Jun 18, 2008)

Identifying albinos is very tough! (at least for me) but from the description, it might be a male albino zebra. Does it have any of those egg spots on its anal fin?


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I've kept P. steveni Taiwan Reef and P. steveni Taiwan Reef Albinos in the same tank and they seem to ignore one another so it is possibly it's an albino auratus. I've seem them in a lot of places.


----------



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

He has 1 egg spot on his anal fin you can see him on youtube 



 or 



 you can see it at around a minute into this one


----------



## M.A. Mir (Jun 18, 2008)

Looks like a typical albino zebra to me. It's very common in the aquarium trade.


----------



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

Thats under the same class as auratus right? Thanks For the help


----------



## saturnine (Apr 23, 2007)

could be zebra alvino .

PD:you dontn't have n. venustus they are nimbochromis livigstonii


----------



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

thanks Saturnine Another puzzle for me is this pair of silver fish i have they have 12 spots or so on each tophalf in 3 rows going horizontal if you look at 



 You will see at 22 seconds in at the bottom right of the screen the pair are together then at around 1:22 into the mov. 1 is at the top of the tank swimming after some food I dont know what these are but no other fish really accepts them even the frontosas (WOW) who are the most tame any help will almost solve my unknowns


----------



## FAMILYOFFISHLOVERS (Mar 15, 2008)

i cant help you on the names of the fish, but...

very nice looking dog you have! 
my dog does the same thing he always goes after the fish, sometimes he hits the 55 g tank so hard the water rocks.. i always yell at him cause he weighs over 100lbs. i don't want him breaking the thing! but its funny as heck.

i go fishing allot and every time i bring home a channel,blue or flathead cat he goes nuts and tries to take out of the bucket. i wonder what he would do if he actually got it out!

well that was my two cents!

well good luck on finding the names of yer fish!

renee


----------



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

same with my 90 gal. i have placed a lot of foam behind the tank to prevent tipping I dont usually let him attack the tank like that but i figured it would be funny to film. I dont allow it because i found it was stressing out my pleco and Synodontis eupterus catfish sorry for going off topic to the readers


----------



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

ok i looked at various pics of an african zebra and they have yellow o their fins right?








maybe this will help he has a blue tinge to his fins and is very aggressive


----------



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

OK well no thanks to my postings I have found out this is a Pseudotropheus Socolofi (Albino) Thanks a lot to the guys in the Chat Room you have helped me figure out more about my bully


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

I have one too, he is small but he is tough. The albino has the biggest territory for the smallest fish.


----------



## PhillyzCichlidz (Jun 19, 2008)

Mine thought he owned the whole tank so I put him into a different tank because he was stressing out my other fish I put him in with a 5in. Red Top Zebra and a 4in Flameback He still trys to be a bully but then reality kicks him and he runs away


----------

